# Matte Black 34...



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Saw this in the Skyline Spotted thread in Zerotohundred.com.
Credits to a revfast...
Spotted in Malaysia.
Hard to say whether it's a GTR or a conversion but it looks like it's the real thing.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

That car looks gorgeous with that paint, but not from behind.


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Here's a different one... credits to Edward Chew.

This one according to Edward Chew was previously a bone stock bayside blue GTT which did the make over just recently. 
Looks pretty similar don't they....


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Quite similar yea bar the wheels and de-tange'd side lights


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

this is one of the nicest r34 gtr that i ever saw...dammed that looks aggressiv

thanks for sharing


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

looks nice, very nice something different


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

I dont know why yet but there is something on this car that makes me not to like it's look...


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Maybe the grills should be blacked out...


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Apr 26, 2007)

DarkChild said:


> Maybe the grills should be blacked out...


Thats exactly what I was thinking, the car looks great matte black but I think the grills/mesh throw the theme off....


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

The rims are not right on the first one, it's needs alot more agressive rims and the stance to go with it.


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

I like the look of the first one but agree about the mesh needing to be black, have been thinking about a similar paint for my R34 but am not committed to anything yet !


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Man that looks mean,but yeah I agree it needs more in the wheel department and sorting of the grill.
Who'da thought matte black would catch on so well.


----------



## Eber (Aug 5, 2007)

I like the Matte black but I would have painted the door jams on the bayside blue car. You can see the blue in the door crease


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

neither of those are quite right...


----------



## Zchua (Aug 16, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Looks ok ,but I bet it looks scratched to hell in sunlight.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Hmmm, whats with the two little plastic covers on the rear bumper?


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

psd1 said:


> Hmmm, whats with the two little plastic covers on the rear bumper?


Reverse sensors/ parking sensors.


----------

